# Birch bark and oak wood



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

I like natural materials especially birch bark,so i decided to make a slingshot from it
I use a lot of metal screws for construction :brass,copper,and steel ,that is good warranty for safe use

Hope you like it














































Thanx for watching


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

Very creative


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, fantastic. It is a "Gyro Slingshot"


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanx LP Sling,let me show you a knife that goes in combination with slingshot


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

WOW, really nice,unique looking shooter, untill now i have only seen that technique on knife handles.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Very cool slingshot and beautiful! Would like to of seen how you made the birch bark parts?

Nice workmanship! you've got skills!

Fwv2.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome dude! I really like the look of both sling and knife! Very nice! That slingshot is just wonderful, good job.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have no clue how you did that but it is *gorgeous*!


----------



## treez (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks amazing! Great job. I also like the Lauri blade you handled. That was one of the first blades I put a handle on. Keep up the great work.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Looks great, you're quite a craftsman!*


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you do some very original and beautiful work and please if you could where is your country, state, region or however it may be titled located on this big blue rock we live on thanks in advance :wave:


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

really like this slingshot man

good job


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

i am absolutely speechless! Amazing!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Beautiful job!

I haven't seen one like this before.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice!! I've been thinking of making one out of leather spacers, now I have more to think about


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

bigron-Hrvatska is located in southeastern Europe bordering with Italy, Hungary, Serbia,,, ..

Let me explain how i made that slingshot ,I think this link will help https://www.brisa.fi/portal/index.php?option=com_oscommerce&osMod=index&cPath=98_61

I cut birch bark on pieces long and wide 1 inch,and i make a hole in center on every piece ,and then i put them on brass screws that you can seen on picture number 2

I Hope i explained it well ,ask me more if you have any question

Thanks guys for comments :naughty:

Regards,

Dario


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

very original and creative . reminds me of stacked poker chips . oooh u should make one with poker chips !


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

dude. It's a good week for slingshots! That combo of the knife and slingshot just set me drooling, may have to go get a bib and have another look.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's absolutely incredible!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Oetzi,

first I would like to thank you for sharing this with us because I myself was thinking of similar work but I could not solve the central part - and now you showed me how to do it in a very simple and elegant way!

second, it is not only the method that is interesting but the concrete slingshot you made is so original, so special and so nice.

third, I would like to thank you for the link to that store, realy very large choice of very interesting stuff.

I wish you many many years of good work and pure joy of making slingshots!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks guys for comments

jazz-I'm glad that I helped, thank you for your good wishes


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

wow both slingshot and knive very creative work, looks awesome !!!

i like it so much, great photos too :thumbsup:


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanx guys for your kind words


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice and original!


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

No words... just :bowdown:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

oetzi thanks for filling me in on your location i had just never heard of it before but just to say again your work on the knife and shooter were amazing would love to see more of your handy work great to see you on the forum :bowdown: :wave:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

there is a new member from croatia on the forum his member name is damir crozg thought you might want to know :wave:


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Gorgeous! Very original, I like all your concept


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanx for coments

Regards,

Dario


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this. A slingshot with so many wonderful flavor..........yummy. Thank you sharing.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

This is completely A W E S O M E!!!!!!!

I believe I've never saw a slingshot build this way. UNBELIEVABLE originality!!!!

Such a beauty!!! ...I beg forgiveness for only see this topic now...

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

I have to say, that pouch is a work of art...as is the fork....


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

SOTM material right there.


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks guys your words are really "mellifluous"

THANX


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

..........what is this ? thats like soooooo cool thanks 4 sharing

hope 2 see more

cheers


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Extremely creative! The methodology reminds me of the handle I put on a knife I made from a file many, many years ago! Well done Sir!


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Here are three more beautys,wood is oak burl
























Thanx for watching


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Very nice work and combination i love it.

A few years ago i made a knife handle from birch bark

a lot of work, but gives a nice look and soft feel like cork.


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Bark has very nice and warm feeling when is in the hand,and also giving great grip


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Amazing work! that birch bark gives the slingshots a nice look!


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanx guys for yours comments

Here you can seethe skelet


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I like your style, Oetzi; I really dig how you like to make the slingshot/knife combinations...your hands are very capable, & I always enjoy seeing your work! Thanks for showing this beautiful slingshot "down to the bones"


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Well done !


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

the knife is also very cool. I like the wooden/cord sheath !


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanx for you comments guys


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

This is "ergonomic design" for target shooting ,made from birch bark , oak burl and green vulcanized fiber
enjoy









































































Thanx for watching

Regards,

Dario


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow Oetzi, that ergo is a master piece, looks fantastic :thumbsup:


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow great!


----------

